# HS928WA speed control lever went soft



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello all,
I just may have run into a problem with my Honda or not (HS928W)?

I was taking care of the latest storm in New England last night and I was changing the speed with the lever and something popped. There is little resistance now on the speed lever, it changes very easily from forward speeds to reverse speeds. Prior to this happening the lever was stiff to move. It works fine now, just a soft control.

Any ideas, I tried looking at the parts lookup to see the handlebar layout thinking I may have lost a spring. I am having a hard time carrying the parts assembly over on the schematic.

My Honda has been rock solid thus far (roughly ten years old)

Any ideas?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheech - First off, welcome to the forum. Check to see if the adjusting nut and lock nut for the drive cable slipped out from the frame mount. See attached schematic.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Freezn,
Thanks for the welcome and the quick reply.

I am not in front of my machine, it looked as if the cable was attached to the bracket as it should have been (see pic).


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If the drive cable is seated correctly in the frame mount and the drive mechanism is engaging properly, I think you just need to properly adjust the shift lever load according to specs which are 6.6lbs (less tension) or 11.0 (most tension). Simple adjustment with the 8mm adjustment nut and 8mm jam nut. See page 2 on the attached schematic. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Freezn
So it is simply pressure on the assembly that creates the resistance in the handle? That makes sense but, it seemed like something let go, it was not a slow change in the force needed to move the lever, it was instantaneous. 

After looking at the picture I posted, it looked as if a piece was broken off of the gold arm underneath, I posted another closer picture.

Is there something missing?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You need to replace part number 50338-767-000 on the handle. 


Its a retaining washer/bracket/ring which is suppose to keep all the tension washers and tabs in place. The above stated part has a tab that sits in a hole on the control, this is to make sure it doesnt turn when you adjust speed. In the above picture you posted you can see that the tab has sheered off from the part, in turn making it turn every time you go to adjust speed. 

When replacing the part make sure to keep track of all the parts/washers that go on along with their orientation.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have indicated the sheared off tab and also the hole in which the tab sits. 










its part#15 in the following illustration


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

JnC
Thanks for taking the time to help!

The parts look up breakdown picture is misleading, it does not show the angular section on the other side, just looks circular with a tab. I am assuming it is due to the orientation of the parts look up image? At least #14 shows a bit of the angle.

That part is supposed to stay put aiding in the tension of the two check nuts pressure along with the pressure washers. Currently mine is spinning with everything instead of staying put, hence the ease of motion. Makes sense.

I guess it was harder to change speeds than I thought is was, pressure had to be more than 6-11lbs specified. I sheared the tab it right off. 

As you stated there is a lot of pieces sandwiched together, will need to pay attention.

Now I need to find an online source for this part.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure if it helps, but's here's a picture of the drive handle assembly from my machine. If your ordering Honda Parts online, I highly recommend: www.boats.net cheapest internet price on OEM Honda Parts, outstanding customer service, and very quick with delivery turn-around.

JnC is absolutely correct. The Left Stopper Plate has sheared off part of the retaining tab. Honda Part# 50338-767-000 $4.30 on Boats.net

JnC - Side note. Two thumps up for your Honda HS924 conversion. Love it! If I could have ANY machine on this forum, I would absolutely select your HS924. Perfect combination of size 24" and power GX270. Great ingenuity, creativity, and attention to detail on your part! Do you have any video of the machine in action? Second choice would be the Yamaha Ricky. Very rare machine, but way ahead of it's time. Scoured Craigslist for months looking for one in New England that didn't need a complete overhaul. Tough to find parts or service manuals. I think if Yamaha (or Honda) released an updated version of the Ricky and made it available in the US, it would sell the like hotcakes.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Freezn,

Part ordered, used boats.net, price was great, shipping was more than the part. Paid the extra $ for Fedex, $13.25 total, part to my door. Thanks for the link.

Will look tomorrow to get an ETA.

Has anyone seen this part break before?


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Freezn & JnC

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my thread and help me along.

I will update when the part arrives and post the finished product.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheech said:


> Freezn,
> 
> Has anyone seen this part break before?


First time I've seen the question raised on this forum. I suspect you were spot on with your initial assessment. The tension for the shift lever was likely beyond 6-11lbs. and my have fatigued over time or just simply snapped. The drive lever on my machine is fairly "firm", but can easily be moved with 3 fingers and about 10lbs of force. Not sure if it helps, but I hit that area with silicone spray every now and then to keep the shift lever moving freely and also to prevent rust and corrosion. At least the part itself is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Cheech said:


> JnC
> Thanks for taking the time to help!
> 
> The parts look up breakdown picture is misleading, it does not show the angular section on the other side, just looks circular with a tab. I am assuming it is due to the orientation of the parts look up image? At least #14 shows a bit of the angle.
> ...



When i was overhauling my machine I noticed the motion of the lever to be too tight, I noticed the tab being bent a bit as well. Took everything off, bent the tab back into position, greased everything up and put it back together. The tab is a very weak point especially for the amount of action the lever sees. 



Freezn said:


> Not sure if it helps, but's here's a picture of the drive handle assembly from my machine. If your ordering Honda Parts online, I highly recommend: www.boats.net cheapest internet price on OEM Honda Parts, outstanding customer service, and very quick with delivery turn-around.
> 
> JnC is absolutely correct. The Left Stopper Plate has sheared off part of the retaining tab. Honda Part# 50338-767-000 $4.30 on Boats.net
> 
> JnC - Side note. Two thumps up for your Honda HS924 conversion. Love it! If I could have ANY machine on this forum, I would absolutely select your HS924. Perfect combination of size 24" and power GX270. Great ingenuity, creativity, and attention to detail on your part! Do you have any video of the machine in action? Second choice would be the Yamaha Ricky. Very rare machine, but way ahead of it's time. Scoured Craigslist for months looking for one in New England that didn't need a complete overhaul. Tough to find parts or service manuals. I think if Yamaha (or Honda) released an updated version of the Ricky and made it available in the US, it would sell the like hotcakes.



+1 for boats.net. Price difference between boats.net and any other place is like price differences between market basket and any other super market , no comparison. 

Thank you for the compliment, brotha. When I started the project I just wanted a working honda, plans changed due to **** cragislist lol. Looking back I am very glad I went the route that I did, the 9hp motor is an animal especially when paired with the 24inch bucket. As they say, no replacement for displacement. 

The ricky is in a class of its own as far as engineering aspect goes, way too over-engineered of a machine and thats what attracted me to it. I wasnt really looking for one but when mine showed on CT craigslist I had to make the trip down to Hartford and pick it up. 

I feel like if Yamaha ever started to sell their snowblowers here in the US they would certainly give Hondas a great competition, heck with the exchange rate where it is right now ,with the canadian dollar, it is very tempting to just make the trip up to Canada to pick a new Yamaha. 

I'll make a video of the blower in action at some point, here is one right after the project was completed. BTW sorry to hijack the thread.









Freezn said:


> First time I've seen the question raised on this forum. I suspect you were spot on with your initial assessment. The tension for the shift lever was likely beyond 6-11lbs. and my have fatigued over time or just simply snapped. The drive lever on my machine is fairly "firm", but can easily be moved with 3 fingers and about 10lbs of force. Not sure if it helps, but I hit that area with silicone spray every now and then to keep the shift lever moving freely and also to prevent rust and corrosion. At least the part itself is relatively inexpensive.



BTW while installing the new part, it would be a good idea to disassemble the chute side of the lever as well, put some lithium grease on all the parts and put it back together.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheech said:


> Has anyone seen this part break before?


Yes. It's broken on my HS1132 and I think it was broken on my HS928 as well. Seems to be a common point of failure.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Part is supposed to be delivered this Friday, should have installed over the weekend. I see we have more snow coming Sunday-Monday.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheech said:


> Part is supposed to be delivered this Friday, should have installed over the weekend. I see we have more snow coming Sunday-Monday.


Bring it on!


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Just received an email stating part is backordered. Called boats.net and they said the part should arrive to them on Tuesday the 10th. 

I asked the nice lady why I was not aware when I placed the order on Tuesday that the part was not in stock and she said they do not show availability of items on online orders. I told her that I received an email showing order and Fedex ground anticipated delivery of Friday the 6th, she said that was automated.

Next time I will pick-up the phone to check availability and place my order.

Called around to all of the local dealers, part not in stock anywhere.

I am not disgruntled, just was hoping to fix my girl this weekend, another storm hitting Sunday, Monday, another 12-18" possible.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheech said:


> I am not disgruntled, just was hoping to fix my girl this weekend, another storm hitting Sunday, Monday, another 12-18" possible.


They work fine with that piece broken, it's not like it will leave you stranded.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheech said:


> Just received an email stating part is backordered. Called boats.net and they said the part should arrive to them on Tuesday the 10th.
> 
> I asked the nice lady why I was not aware when I placed the order on Tuesday that the part was not in stock and she said they do not show availability of items on online orders. I told her that I received an email showing the order.


That happened to me a couple years ago, with boats.net, however they called ME a couple hours after I placed the order online to tell me the OEM carb I wanted was on backorder, but they offered me an aftermarket replacement or 10% discount on the OEM unit if I wanted to wait the extra 7 days. I didn't need carb right away so I took opted for the OEM unit with the 10%. Give them a call and tell them you want a 10% nuisance discount or maybe they can waive the shipping???


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I do like the shoes that you have on your 1132....where did you get them. ??


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> They work fine with that piece broken, it's not like it will leave you stranded.


I have been using it regardless, but it bugs me when something is broken, kind of an OCD thing.

After using it a couple of times after part snapped I have to say it is refreshing the control being so easy. Must have been way out of adjustment or lacked lubrication, and I never realized it.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 3, 2015)

Part arrived.

Not in front of my machine but this part looks wimpy compared to the part I am replacing. Gauge of metal and size of part look much different.

Has anyone replaced this "Plate,L stopper" and noticed the same?

It looks like cheap aftermarket part.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheech - How did you make out installing the new stopper plate? I know you mentioned the quality of the new plate didn't seem to be quite as good as the old one.


----------

